# Utiliser wifi et ethernet simultanément



## iaccak (17 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour à tous, 
Je travail sur iMac (mac OS X 10.5.8) et j'aimerai utiliser une connexion wifi pour l'internet et une connexion ethernet pour mon travail en réseau sur différents serveurs.

Pour explication, j'ai une connexion en ethernet extrêmement lente, et une en wifi plutôt rapide (il s'agit de deux box différentes)

Mon problème a-t'il une solution ? je dois me créer 2 ip ?
Merci pour votre aide...


----------



## edd72 (17 Janvier 2011)

Oui, il faut 1 IP par carte réseau.


----------



## iaccak (17 Janvier 2011)

je viens d'aller voir et j'ai effectivement deux IP differents.
Maintenant il faut que je trouve où lui dire :
"pour internet utilise le wifi" et "pour les serveurs utilise l'ethernet "...
Je trouve pas...


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Janvier 2011)

Bonjour

C'est l'ordre de classement des adaptateurs réseau dans la liste de _Préférences Système>Réseau_ qui détermine lequel sera utilisé en priorité.

Il suffit de déverrouiller le cadenas, cliquer sur la roue en bas de la liste, cliquer sur « _Définir l'ordre des services_ », puis déplacer les éléments de la liste avec la souris et quitter en faisant OK [EDIT:] puis Appliquer.


Dans ta situation, c'est l'adaptateur Wifi (Airport) qui doit figurer en tête de liste, afin de l'utiliser pour accéder directement à Internet depuis ton navigateur Internet.

Les serveurs locaux qui ne pourront pas être atteints via cet accès le seront au travers d'un des adaptateurs suivants dans la liste, en l&#8217;occurrence via celui de l'Ethernet câblé.


Dans le cas où les deux box seraient sur le même sous-réseau IP, sur ton Mac c'est le paramètre « Routeur » dans les réglages réseau qui permet d'indiquer à chaque adaptateur laquelle doit être utilisée.


----------



## iaccak (17 Janvier 2011)

Mais malgré cette modif, internet utilise toujours l'ethernet pour se connecter...


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Janvier 2011)

iaccak a dit:


> Mais malgré cette modif, internet utilise toujours l'ethernet pour se connecter...


Normalement il suffit de quitter et de relancer ton navigateur (ou l'application qui utilise l'accès Internet) pour que la modification prenne effet.

Si ça persiste, désactive temporairement la liaison Ethernet (en débranchant le câble par exemple) afin de forcer un premier accès via le Wifi.

Si malgré tout tu ne parviens pas à te connecter à Internet lorsque la liaison Ethernet est coupée, alors il faut que tu vérifies le fonctionnement de ton réseau.


----------



## iaccak (17 Janvier 2011)

Merci pour ta réponse, 
mais j'ai beau changer de navigateur, redémarrer, déconnecter mon cable, l'ethernet reprend toujours la main dès que je le reconnecte.


----------



## PA5CAL (17 Janvier 2011)

Je viens de me rendre compte que j'ai oublié de préciser qu'il faut cliquer sur le bouton « Appliquer » après avoir fait les modifications.


Si tu l'avais déjà fait, débranche l'Ethernet afin d'accéder à Internet via le Wifi, puis arrête et redémarre ton Mac.


Et si ça ne suffit pas, débranche l'Ethernet, ouvre une session administrateur (si ce n'est pas déjà le cas) et dans une fenêtre Terminal tape la commande :
	
	



```
sudo route flush
```
_(le mot de passe administrateur est demandé - ce que tu tapes n'apparaît pas à l'écran)_
puis arrête et redémarre ton Mac.

Cette commande permet de réinitialiser les informations de routage.


----------



## iaccak (17 Janvier 2011)

Super !
ça marche !
Merci beaucoup ! 

J'avais oublié de fermer le cadenas... Je pense que c'est ça qui a fait fonctionner le tout....


----------



## Arlequin (4 Octobre 2011)

PA5CAL a dit:


> Je viens de me rendre compte que j'ai oublié de préciser qu'il faut cliquer sur le bouton « Appliquer » après avoir fait les modifications.
> 
> 
> Si tu l'avais déjà fait, débranche l'Ethernet afin d'accéder à Internet via le Wifi, puis arrête et redémarre ton Mac.
> ...



Bonjour Pascal

en poussant le vice un peu plus loin, n'y a t'il pas moyen de "fixer" telle appli sur le wifi, telle appli sur cable ethernet ? 

j'explique: j'ai à ma disposition deux connections internet, une par wifi, une autre par ethernet (donc deux lignes téléphoniques distinctes)
J'aimerais, pour cyberduck par exemple, qui me télécharge quotidiennement de gros fichiers (commandes photos de clients) > ethernet
Pour le surf, les liaisons ordis en local, etc > wifi

possible ?


----------



## subsole (4 Octobre 2011)

Il est sympa le wifi des voisins ?!? 
Non je n'ai rien dit, je sors. ^^


----------



## Arlequin (4 Octobre 2011)

subsole a dit:


> Il est sympa le wifi des voisins ?!?
> Non je n'ai rien dit, je sors. ^^



vu l'épaisseur des murs, à part le mien, je capte que dalle

andouille


----------



## subsole (4 Octobre 2011)

Arlequin a dit:


> vu l'épaisseur des murs, à part le mien, je capte que dalle
> 
> andouille



 Ah, je le savais  =>  => wifi-hotspots


----------



## Arlequin (4 Octobre 2011)

mékilékon 

bon, ma question (à l'instar de mes intentions) EST sérieuse


----------



## edd72 (4 Octobre 2011)

En fonction des logiciels peut-être pas (à moins que le logiciel...).
En fonction des protocoles peut-être (ethernet pour le ftp port 21 -cyberduck-, wifi pour le http/https port 80/443 -web-) mais bon...


----------



## Polo35230 (4 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour,

Pour moi, le routage par ports applicatifs se fait dans tout bon routeur, mais apparemment pas dans le Mac.
Enfin, je ne l'ai pas vu dans "man route"

Par contre, on peut faire du routage par adresse IP ou par sous-réseau.
Bien sûr, il faut connaître les adresse IP des sites distants.
J'ai fait une connexion sur cyberduck.ch. Leurs machines ont des adresses en 205.251.205.xxx

Supposons que la box accessible en ethernet ait comme adresse IP @IPBox1
On peut rajouter une route dans le Mac:
sudo route add -net 205.251.206.0 @IPBox1

Le routage par interface devrait aussi marcher/
sudo route add -net 205.251.205.0 -interface en0
en0 pour l'interface ethernet. en1 pour l'interface wifi.

Après, il y a le pb des routes persistantes sur Mac...


----------



## PA5CAL (4 Octobre 2011)

Bonjour

Pour pouvoir faire correspondre chaque application et un adaptateur réseau différent, il faudrait :
- soit que les applications en question le proposent individuellement (au moins celles qui n'utilisent pas les réglages réseau par défaut du système). Malheureusement, les applications n'en offrent généralement pas la possibilité (par exemple, Safari et Cyberduck ne le proposent pas).
- soit réaliser un routage réseau applicatif. Cette fonctionnalité n'existe pas dans Mac OS X à la base.

En revanche, il est parfaitement possible de rediriger les requêtes réseau des différentes applications, en fonction de leur adresse et/ou du protocole (i.e. numéro de port) utilisé, vers telle ou telle interface. Cela est possible nativement, en adaptant les règles de routage (route) et/ou de redirection (ipfw) du système.

_EDIT: grillé par Polo35230_


----------



## Arlequin (5 Octobre 2011)

merci les gars 

vais décortiquer tout ça et essayer d'y piger qqchose 

bonne journée


----------

